# Hacer la pelota



## ivanovic77

¡Hola!

¿Cómo podría decir en italiano "hacer la pelota" o "ser un pelota"? 

"Hacer la pelota" tiene un significado parecido a "leccare il culo" (suck up en inglés), pero me imagino que _leccare il culo_ en italiano es una expresión vulgar, mientras que _hacer la pelota_ es bastante _light_. ¿Hay alguna expresión más suave en italiano para decir que alguien "hace la pelota"?

¿Y cómo se podría denominar al "pelota" (persona que hace la pelota) en italiano?

Grazie mile!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

La persona que hace la pelota = ruffiano


----------



## ivanovic77

¡Gracias! ¿Y _hacer la pelota_? ¿Hay alguna expresión equivalente?  ¿Sería correcto decir _fare il ruffiano?_


----------



## irene.acler

He encontrado estas posibles traducciones:
sviolinare (es frecuente encontrar: fare una sviolinata)
leccare (más a nivel coloquial, digo yo)
prendere per il verso giusto (aunque esta no me gusta nada).

De todas formas creo que simplemente puedes decir "fare il ruffiano" como has dicho tú.


----------



## femmejolie

ivanovic77 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Cómo podría decir en italiano "hacer la pelota" o "ser un pelota"?
> 
> "Hacer la pelota" tiene un significado parecido a "leccare il culo" (suck up en inglés), pero me imagino que _leccare il culo_ en italiano es una expresión vulgar, mientras que _hacer la pelota_ es bastante _light_. ¿Hay alguna expresión más suave en italiano para decir que alguien "hace la pelota"?


*Leccare /adulare (hacer la pelota) . Leccare il culo (lamer el culo)*



ivanovic77 said:


> ¿Y cómo se podría denominar al "pelota" (persona que hace la pelota) en italiano?


 
*lecchino *(pelotilla)
*Lameculos = Ruffiano ,leccaculo , paraculo , struscione*


----------



## Gianma

También se puede decir "essere un lacchè", aunque tal vez es más raro:

Diz. De Mauro
lac|chè
s.m.inv.
CO 
1 nel Seicento e Settecento, servo in livrea che seguiva o precedeva a piedi la carrozza del padrone 
2 fig., persona che si comporta in modo servile e ossequioso, spec. con personaggi importanti o influenti: _i l. dei potenti_


----------



## inbcn

Fare il lecchino

Giá forse fare il ruffiano é piú adatto .


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Per me fare il lecchino è molto colloquiale comunque...


----------



## Gianma

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Per me fare il lecchino è molto colloquiale comunque...



Estoy de acuerdo con Petalo: creo que "lecchino" sea muy colloquial.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con Petalo.


----------



## mermarga

Hola! Me gustaría saber como sería la expresión "eres un pelota" en italiano de forma coloquial. Por si no se entiende, "hacer la pelota a alguien" equivale a ser un adulador, a darle la razón en todo para conseguir un beneficio, ser un zalamero, ser un pelota....

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Nino83

"Leccapiedi" (más formal) o "leccaculo" (vulgar).


----------



## lallitapz

Estoy de acuerdo con Nino83. 
Se utiliza el verbo "leccare" y creo que en castellano se utiliza también la expresión lamer (las botas). 
En algunas partes de Italia se dice también "fare schiuma" pero no todos los italianos lo entienden. Creo que es más bien una expresión que se utiliza en Sicilia.


----------



## Ricardo Zamora

En un tono bastante más elevado -y casi sibarita-, "piaggiatore", "sviolinatore", "adulatore", "lusingatore". Per contesti più quotidiani, assolutamente d'accordo con quanto è stato detto.


----------

